# Tap archery program



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Get Archers Mark!

OT2 is a joke!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

TAP only works with Pocket PC. Like the Dell or some phonesn no Palm OS. Like Hinky said, the Archers Mark is a great program but will only work on either an iPhone or iTouch. I have mine on a touch. What makes it really nice is the built in inclinometer and it is very easy to use.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> TAP only works with Pocket PC. Like the Dell or some phonesn no Palm OS. Like Hinky said, the Archers Mark is a great program but will only work on either an iPhone or iTouch. I have mine on a touch. What makes it really nice is the built in inclinometer and it is very easy to use.


I was told after several attempts with several different bows that I needed an older version of OT2.....***????


----------

